# New Old-School CZ-83



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd been researching CZ-83's for awhile and noticed that they seem to fly off the shelves at GB. Seems like a great, cheap alternative carry piece to any of my small .380's. Just placed my order, and now the hardest part of all is waiting for it to arrive. Of course it'll be well used, but they look to be in great shape. Anybody use one routinely and have any recomm3ended tuning or upgrades?

Pics when it arrives, of course....


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Scorpion8 said:


> Pics when it arrives, of course....




Love this thing! Fits the hand very well. Built like a Soviet tank. There's something about all-steel-hammer-fired ....


----------



## pendennis (Jul 6, 2011)

I've owned two CZ83's, a .32ACP and a 380. The only regret I have is letting the .32ACP get away from me and back to the original owner. (Yeah, yeah! I'm a sap for a sob story.)

Mine is one that was imported as a new gun, and it's a great shooter! It's been absolutely perfect. In over 500 rounds, not a single FTF or FTE, not a single stoppage.

Down side, is that it is a bit heavy, and I don't treat it as a pocket gun; always in a holster. In the summer, it's a carry gun.

Great snag!


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I own the cz83 in 380 / 9mm mak. I went up two sizes stronger on the recoil spring in the 9mm mak. It handles awesome with a tad less flip. Your 380 you might want to try going up one spring size stronger first. It depends on how hot your ammo is too.


----------

